# Russian company designs bulletproof vest for Pakistan Army



## Gryphon

*The Russian GS unveils for the first time its bulletproof vest B-17 for Pakistani Army at IDEAS 2016*

The bulletproof vest B-17 is designed for protection of a human body against the effect of firearm bullets as a means of individual armor protection of periodic external wearing. The vest B-17 has been designed by GS upon the requirements of the Pakistani Army. The first prototype have been tested during Autumn 2016. Serial production will start in 2017.






_The bulletproof vest B-17 has been designed upon Pakistani Army requirements (Credit: Army Recognition)_

The outer carriers of the chest and back sections have amortizing absorbers. Chest and back sections are split and connected by hook-and-loop fasteners and regulating buckles in the shoulder and by hook-and-loop fasteners in the belt area.

The bulletproof vest B-17 consists of a check section with collar, a back section with collar and a replaceable groin pad. The assembled product (with removable pockets) is about 7.5kg. The chest/back armor panels are about 1.8kg.

GS is a Russian company which provides complex solutions for security provision, armored vehicles, safety systems and special equipment and services.

The Russian GS unveils for the first time its bulletproof vest B-17 for Pakistani Army at IDEAS 2016 | Army Recognition

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Interesting. It has some design elements of Scalable Plate Carriers, should provide a bit more upper body mobility than the current ones in use.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well any cooperation on such matters is appreciated , one can only imagine the role these items play vs any operation against Terrorism on streets or other public places.

These item are absolute must

7kg is still quite heavy its like carrying a work out dumb bell with you I wish the weight was reduced further

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Samee Ulhaq

Why Cant we develop our own design, just export front and back panel then fabricate own configurations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

Samee Ulhaq said:


> Why Cant we develop our own design, just export front and back panel then fabricate own configurations.


if we have to manufacture the way you are suggesting, then there is no gain to make it in house. Also, it won't be feasible economically if all we are doing is stitching and rest every thing is imported

We can instead look into acquiring the technology to build the plates itself. This is a small , highly in-demand segment and if we produce quality at a competitive price we can export it as well.

Even if we ignore the money aspect, things like these are good for countries' image worldwide.


----------



## Gryphon

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Interesting. It has some design elements of Scalable Plate Carriers, should provide a bit more upper body mobility than the current ones in use.



Weight is more than an average BPJ offering similar protection against 7.62x39 mm bullets. More weight will not make the 'bit more upper body mobility' applicable. But it has qualified for production after 'Autumn trials'.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Weight is more than an average BPJ offering similar protection against 7.62x39 mm bullets. More weight will not make the 'bit more upper body mobility' applicable. But it has qualified for production after 'Autumn trials'.


I wasn't referring to the plates in as much as the actual jacket's design. Does Pakistan have to get their plates? Can't it find lighter plates? The description makes it seem that the back and chest plates are each 1.8 kg, but this plate here is 0.72 kg. Couldn't we pair this vest with lighter plates?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mo12

Counterpunch said:


> if we have to manufacture the way you are suggesting, then there is no gain to make it in house. Also, it won't be feasible economically if all we are doing is stitching and rest every thing is imported
> 
> We can instead look into acquiring the technology to build the plates itself. This is a small , highly in-demand segment and if we produce quality at a competitive price we can export it as well.
> 
> Even if we ignore the money aspect, things like these are good for countries' image worldwide.



It took india until last year to make it after years of designing it, so i assume it will take Pakistan a little bit longer


----------



## Counterpunch

Mo12 said:


> It took india until last year to make it after years of designing it, so i assume it will take Pakistan a little bit longer


A journey of thousand miles start with a single step. All I am asking for is that single step. In Nations lives decades mean nothing if they eventually manage to achieve the feat.


----------



## Zarvan

We need bullet proofs and we need them lot of them. By the way there are two major Pakistani companies which area also producing Bullet Proof Jackets. One is Lyra and the other is Kestral. Kestral also displayed it's products at IDEAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gryphon

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I wasn't referring to the plates in as much as the actual jacket's design. Does Pakistan have to get their plates? Can't it find lighter plates? The description makes it seem that the back and chest plates are each 1.8 kg, but this plate here is 0.72 kg. Couldn't we pair this vest with lighter plates?



HIT provides PA with BPJ's of NIJ Level III and IV & also Bullet proof vests of NIJ Level III A.

I think the BP vest this Russian company will sell to PA is of NIJ Level IV. Limited numbers may be purchased for SF, LCB and some regular units. It has more resistance against 7.62 x 51 mm and may be standardized as India plans to buy new rifles of this caliber. 

+ The link of the 0.72 Kg plate you posted provides NIJ Level III protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> HIT provides PA with BPJ's of NIJ Level III and IV & also Bullet proof vests of NIJ Level III A.
> 
> I think the BP vest this Russian company will sell to PA is of NIJ Level IV. Limited numbers may be purchased for SF, LCB and some regular units. It has more resistance against 7.62 x 51 mm and may be standardized as India plans to buy new rifles of this caliber.
> 
> + The link of the 0.72 Kg plate you posted provides NIJ Level III protection.


Any chance HIT could end up producing this Russian one under license?


----------



## war&peace

Samee Ulhaq said:


> Why Cant we develop our own design, just export front and back panel then fabricate own configurations.


A great point. Let's see the how the experts on pdf take this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Any chance HIT could end up producing this Russian one under license?



I think no. Not much is known about this Russian company and I believe initially SF, LCB and a few units will be provided with these jackets to deal with Talibaboons who are using a few G3 & FN FAL rifles. After some years, HIT may develop it's own equivalent BP vest which could be slightly lighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> *The Russian GS unveils for the first time its bulletproof vest B-17 for Pakistani Army at IDEAS 2016*
> 
> The bulletproof vest B-17 is designed for protection of a human body against the effect of firearm bullets as a means of individual armor protection of periodic external wearing. The vest B-17 has been designed by GS upon the requirements of the Pakistani Army. The first prototype have been tested during Autumn 2016. Serial production will start in 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The bulletproof vest B-17 has been designed upon Pakistani Army requirements (Credit: Army Recognition)_
> 
> The outer carriers of the chest and back sections have amortizing absorbers. Chest and back sections are split and connected by hook-and-loop fasteners and regulating buckles in the shoulder and by hook-and-loop fasteners in the belt area.
> 
> The bulletproof vest B-17 consists of a check section with collar, a back section with collar and a replaceable groin pad. The assembled product (with removable pockets) is about 7.5kg. The chest/back armor panels are about 1.8kg.
> 
> GS is a Russian company which provides complex solutions for security provision, armored vehicles, safety systems and special equipment and services.
> 
> The Russian GS unveils for the first time its bulletproof vest B-17 for Pakistani Army at IDEAS 2016 | Army Recognition


Not Good we should induct stuff like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Narendra Trump said:


> Not Good we should induct stuff like this
> View attachment 362401



Already in use with SF.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Already in use with SF.


Any photo because whenever we see western SF they carry hell load of ammo and look like real beast













*SSG Looks like 80s force*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samee Ulhaq

Counterpunch said:


> if we have to manufacture the way you are suggesting, then there is no gain to make it in house. Also, it won't be feasible economically if all we are doing is stitching and rest every thing is imported
> 
> We can instead look into acquiring the technology to build the plates itself. This is a small , highly in-demand segment and if we produce quality at a competitive price we can export it as well.
> 
> Even if we ignore the money aspect, things like these are good for countries' image worldwide.



Its same department which develop armor Plating for Tanks and other vehicles its much advance and complex process. I don't think Pakistan can produce such a quality Armor Plating.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Narendra Trump said:


> Any photo because whenever we see western SF they carry hell load of ammo and look like real beast
> 
> View attachment 362405
> View attachment 362406
> 
> View attachment 362407
> 
> *SSG Looks like 80s force*
> View attachment 362408
> View attachment 362409
> View attachment 362410
> View attachment 362411
> View attachment 362412



Old pics and some are training pics.. In some they aren't even wearing any.



Even these are old pics but from ops and real training and now mere PR stunt pics



























Here is an old pic with the regular soldiers wearing the much criticised black vest;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Samee Ulhaq said:


> Its same department which develop armor Plating for Tanks and other vehicles its much advance and complex process. I don't think Pakistan can produce such a quality Armor Plating.



Okay thank you very much..

A few vests produced by Pak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

Samee Ulhaq said:


> Its same department which develop armor Plating for Tanks and other vehicles its much advance and complex process. I don't think Pakistan can produce such a quality Armor Plating.


It must be a bit less complex than building nuclear capability  All it takes is will and direction.

And I keep saying decades mean nothing in Nations lives, provided they achieve the feat at the end. So let's take the first step at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Old pics and some are training pics.. In some they aren't even wearing any.
> 
> 
> 
> Even these are old pics but from ops and real training and now mere PR stunt pics
> 
> View attachment 362419
> View attachment 362420
> View attachment 362421
> View attachment 362422
> View attachment 362423
> View attachment 362424
> 
> 
> View attachment 362426
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an old pic with the regular soldiers wearing the much criticised black vest;
> 
> View attachment 362427


Sir I already have all of those photos but i am talking about this vest which even cover shoulder & thighs


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Cooperation is enhancing between two armies and defence sectors.


----------



## Samee Ulhaq

Narendra Trump said:


> Sir I already have all of those photos but i am talking about this vest which even cover shoulder & thighs



I think this vest use Kevlar padding..


----------



## Zarvan

Zarvan said:


> We need bullet proofs and we need them lot of them. By the way there are two major Pakistani companies which area also producing Bullet Proof Jackets. One is Lyra and the other is Kestral. Kestral also displayed it's products at IDEAS.



@DESERT FIGHTER There was a Pakistani company other than Lyra which make bullets proofs showed their stuff at IDEAS 2016. Do you have info this our member @Suff Shikan also visited there stall.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Narendra Trump said:


> Sir I already have all of those photos but i am talking about this vest which even cover shoulder & thighs



This is the above vest worn losely by the soldier;








Nobody wears entire body armour because it decreases mobility... Here is a pic of SSGN wearing similar stuff







Same plate carrier and shoulder/arm armour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suff Shikan

Zarvan said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER There was a Pakistani company other than Lyra which make bullets proofs showed their stuff at IDEAS 2016. Do you have info this our member @Suff Shikan also visited there stall.



It was Pakistani company, i think its name was 'Fighter' , they only export, but the representative said that PA is also interested in their stuff.

You can Russian or Ukranian type camouflages as well

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Coolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Sine Nomine

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> 7kg is still quite heavy its like carrying a work out dumb bell with you I wish the weight was reduced further


That's nothing in front of current one,which weights 16 kg and many times you may get wounded due to its weights which hampers mobility..


----------



## Zarvan

Suff Shikan said:


> It was Pakistani company, i think its name was 'Fighter' , they only export, but the representative said that PA is also interested in their stuff.
> 
> You can Russian or Ukranian type camouflages as well
> View attachment 362669


@DESERT FIGHTER What is your opinion on this Bullet Proof Jacket worn by our member ?


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Suff Shikan said:


> It was Pakistani company, i think its name was 'Fighter' , they only export, but the representative said that PA is also interested in their stuff.
> 
> You can Russian or Ukranian type camouflages as well
> View attachment 362669


@Suff Shikan The vest you're wearing, which company does it belong to?


----------



## BATMAN

Pakistan should use its own waists, no matter these waists come from whereever.
There's always a chance, such products serve as bekons to enemy, which is in possesion of ''stolen'' US weapons.
Since this world has realized, Pakaistan's streenght is in its soldier not in the arms they use.
I see any imported personal gear item with suspision.


----------



## Zarvan

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> @Suff Shikan The vest you're wearing, which company does it belong to?


He says it's some Pakistani Company He can't remember the name exactly but thinks name was Fighter @Suff Shikan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Zarvan said:


> He says it's some Pakistani Company He can't remember the name exactly but thinks name was Fighter @Suff Shikan


If that's the case, then very good. The locks industry should be able to forward SPC and SPCS body armour solutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> If that's the case, then very good. The locks industry should be able to forward SPC and SPCS body armour solutions.


Our member @Suff Shikan talked to guys of this company the told him that they mainly export but now Pakistani Army is showing interest in there products

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pzfz

New bullet resistant vests/carriers that i haven't seen before. Simpler, lighter, and provide better protection. Look at the guy on the extreme left and extreme right. Looks like british multicam (operator on right) and oz/brit camo (operator on the left).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Guys which bullet proof vests are used by Turkish Army and which Turkish company makes bullet proof vests. 

@T-123456 @Sinan @cabatli_53 @Neptune @Hakan


----------



## Yousafzai_M

Why are we buying these from Russia? I read somewhere on this forum that there was some Pakistani private company making the jackets. Or are we not good enough in this either? :S


----------



## Mo12

Yousafzai_M said:


> Why are we buying these from Russia? I read somewhere on this forum that there was some Pakistani private company making the jackets. Or are we not good enough in this either? :S


Probably for relationship purposes, to improve diplomacy between the 2 nations


----------



## Neptune

Zarvan said:


> Guys which bullet proof vests are used by Turkish Army and which Turkish company makes bullet proof vests.
> 
> @T-123456 @Sinan @cabatli_53 @Neptune @Hakan



As far as Pakistan's concerned, before going domestic on ballistic vests, we used plenty of Indian products.


----------



## araz

I am sure the weather plays a role in it as well. I cant wear a normal vest much less a cavlar vest which weighs 16kg.
A


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Would be interesting to see how far and wide the PACES formula is adopted among Pak Army regulars. With new body armour, rifles, etc, our non-officer soldiers will be sharp.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

Zarvan said:


> Guys which bullet proof vests are used by Turkish Army and which Turkish company makes bullet proof vests.
> 
> @T-123456 @Sinan @cabatli_53 @Neptune @Hakan


http://www.savarbalistik.com.tr/content.php?icerikpk=22

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

